# L'Homme des Tavernes !



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Longtemps resté mystérieux à mes yeux, l'Homme des Tavernes a fait l'objet de récentes études, qui m'ont permis de comprendre quelques facettes de ce mystérieux lien entre l'Homme moderne, que nous croyons connaître mesdames et l'Homme des Tavernes.

Voici un article sérieux sur le sujet ...

Le mal du mâle







*L'homme des tavernes*
Par la gang de biere.com 

*Biosphère pleine de bière!*
La taverne a été conçue comme une biosphère pour espèce en voie de consommation. Et l'homo flatulus se sent tellement bien dans sa taverne qu'il semble régresser de quelques millions d'années dès qu'il y met les pieds. Voilà le génie technologique: faire voyager l'homme très, très, très loin dans le passé.

*La régression: Phase 1 - le premier pichet*
L'ambiance sombre et enfumée éveille l'instinct primitif du mâle (notez l'absence généralisée de fenêtres dans les tavernes). De plus, l'assourdissant brouhaha qui y règne incite l'homme à crier plutôt qu'à parler. Et après un pichet, les cris se transforment en d'étranges grognements: c'est le début de la régression.

*La régression: Phase 2 - le deuxième pichet!*
Deuxième pichet, il est temps de manger. _L' homo flatulus_ est un carnivore, et la taverne comble ses appétits bestiaux. Graisseuse et débordant des assiettes, la bouffe de taverne recrée les repas de l'époque, comme le *brontoburger* et les *amourettes de mammouths.*

*La régression: Phase terminale - le tRoiziAîmE picHneT (hips!)*
Troisième pichet, digestion et limitation du vocabulaire. Les scientifiques de biere.com ont observé qu'à cette étape, l'homme communique à l'aide d'un code sophistiqué et sonore composé de rots et de pets. Les sécrétions d'une glande, située dans le cerveau masculin, seraient à l'origine de ce langage intempestif. Mais nos scientifiques n?ont pas encore réussi à en déterminer l'emplacement exact.

*Le roi de la taverne*
Dans sa taverne, le mâle est libre de roter avec ses congénères et de trouver ça drôle. De plus, il peut manger une poutine extra sauce avec du ketchup, sans que sa blonde lui dise que c'est pas bon pour lui! D'ailleurs, c'est précisément pour cette raison qu'on interdisait les tavernes aux femmes!

*Bienvenue aux dames, mais...*
Défense de critiquer les murs brun foncé, la puanteur, les patates frites qui pèsent une demi-livre chacune, les toilettes qui sentent l'écurie, le menu des années 50, les cheveux graisseux du cuisinier, le gars de la construction qui pète pour délimiter son territoire! Bref, venez pas à la taverne. Y a rien que les gars qui peuvent comprendre cette poésie-là!

*Touche pas à ma taverne*
Pourquoi est-ce si difficile de faire sortir le mâle de sa taverne? Parce que dès qu'il y entre, le temps s'arrête à la porte. Combien de filles sont victimes de ce blocage spatio-temporel! Afin d'éviter l'extinction, _l'homo flatulus_ n'a d'autre choix que de disparaître, le temps de quelques pichets, dans une sombre et nauséabonde taverne.


----------



## Maître Kanter (12 Juin 2004)

mais c'est moi le patron


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

Y'a trop à lire pas assez à boire


----------



## Maître Kanter (12 Juin 2004)

une petite mousse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

une pint, comme d'ab :love:


----------



## Maître Kanter (12 Juin 2004)

euh, j'ai plus de place sur ton ardoise


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

T"as qu'a la casser et en commencer une autre


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (13 Juin 2004)

Allez, Kanter, sert l'ami Global et mets ça sur mon compte, qu'il se rafraîchisse autant qu'il veut !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

Ben alors ...toujours aucune explication sur la relation homme/bière ...?   

 :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

tu n'est pas un homme, tu ne peu pas comprendre


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas un homme, tu ne peu pas comprendre



C'est vrai que pour lui expliquer, t'es bien placé...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

encore une petite ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que pour lui expliquer, t'es bien placé...



Non mais sérieux ... vous parlez tous (sans arrêt  ) de bière, et il n'y en à pas un qui peut donner quelques petites raisons ...?   

Bizarre ça quand même !  :hein:


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

la bière c'est bon, boivez en  !!!


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)




----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

Je t'ai répondu ici.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais sérieux ... vous parlez tous (sans arrêt  ) de bière, et il n'y en à pas un qui peut donner quelques petites raisons ...?
> 
> Bizarre ça quand même !  :hein:



Peut-être une réponse sur Belgobière... ou sur iChat.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

attends, tu veux qu'on te réponde à quoi ?

que je te dise  que proportionnellement, les femmes produisent moins d'enzymes capables de dissoudre l'alcool ? que notre masse corporelle plus importante nous permet de mieux le tenir ? 

ce serait faire fi des capacités digestives à ce niveau de Modern_thing par exemple.

pour moi, la bière est un fait de terroir, je viens du nord, j'ai eu du mal à me mettre à l'amertume de ce breuvage mais maintenant, je déguste les bières les plus amères avec un appétit que seul quelques faits sensuels me rappellent.

sinon, à part ça, ma compagne aussi aime la bière.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai répondu ici.



Ah oui ...pardon je n'avais pas vu ...  :rose:  merci !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> attends, tu veux qu'on te réponde à quoi ?
> 
> que je te dise  que proportionnellement, les femmes produisent moins d'enzymes capables de dissoudre l'alcool ? que notre masse corporelle plus importante nous permet de mieux le tenir ?
> 
> ce serait faire fi des capacités digestives à ce niveau de Modern_thing par exemple.



Non celà je le sais bien et quand on regarde *ça* tout s'éclaire (sachant que moi je ne rentre même pas en compte dans le tableau :sick: )

Quoique moi aussi je connais de sacrées buveuses :mouais: impressionnantes !
Mais là n'est pas le propos ... 

ce n'est pas la relation homme-alcool / femme-alcool dont je voulais "parler", mais plutôt de cette étrange relation que certains entretiennent avec la bière, tu en as fait allusion (plus bas), je trouve ça presque "sexuel" ... (perso je dirais pas sensuel ... ) 

un peu comme la relation qu'ont certaines femmes avec le chocolat ... :love: 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, la bière est un fait de terroir, je viens du nord, j'ai eu du mal à me mettre à l'amertume de ce breuvage mais maintenant, je déguste les bières les plus amères avec un appétit que seul quelques faits sensuels me rappellent.



Ah ben voilà, ça c'est une explication ! 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à part ça, ma compagne aussi aime la bière.



Ai-je dis que je n'aimais pas la bière ...?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être une réponse sur Belgobière... .



non moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est votre "ressenti" personnel !


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

La bière, on ne peut que difficilement l'aimer la première fois.

C'est d'ailleurs comme le vin, les premières fois, c'est très étrange, on se demande comment certains peuvent aimer certaines "bonnes" bouteilles de rouges, puis avec l'habitude on apprécie


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais plutôt de cette étrange relation que certains entretiennent avec la bière, tu en as fait allusion (plus bas), je trouve ça presque "sexuel" ... (perso je dirais pas sensuel ... )



La bière est une boisson festive, et donc le goût de la bière peut rappeler à notre cerveau un moment agréable, une soirée sympa, etc...

A chaque fois, que je bois une Guinness, j'ai l'impression de retourner dans un pub irlandais. J'y ai de formidables souvenirs, c'est peut-être ça qui me fait aussi aimer cette bière


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La bière, on ne peut que difficilement l'aimer la première fois.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs comme le vin, les premières fois, c'est très étrange, on se demande comment certains peuvent aimer certaines "bonnes" bouteilles de rouges, puis avec l'habitude on apprécie



Je ne sais pas si c'est l'habitude, moi pour le vin effectivement je n'aimais pas, surtout le rouge, et puis avec une certaine mâturité, un intérêt grandissant pour les bonnes choses, je ne peux qu'apprécier !   

Il y à une grande différence entre ceux qui boivent pour déguster, apprécier, et ceux qui boivent pour boire ...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

Lorna : bah j'ai toujours eu quelques pensées impures en buvant de l'Orval... :love:

(et en passant, à la fac j'avais toujours une plaquette de chocolat sur moi... ça te rend toujours plus sympathique auprès des filles...  )


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Lorna : bah j'ai toujours eu quelques pensées impures en buvant de l'Orval... :love:
> 
> (et en passant, à la fac j'avais toujours une plaquette de chocolat sur moi... ça te rend toujours plus sympathique auprès des filles...  )



De l'Orval, tiens ça me rappelle qu'il m'en reste encore quelques-unes de l'AES Suisse à Leysin. Merci Paul. :love:  

Et pour la plaquette de choc, c'était sur toi, ou _sur_ toi...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

non, je n'ai malheureusement plus le corps sportif de ma jeunesse (lien foiré)

_déppêchez-vous, je ne laisserais pas le lien longtemps !_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Lorna : bah j'ai toujours eu quelques pensées impures en buvant de l'Orval... :love:
> 
> (et en passant, à la fac j'avais toujours une plaquette de chocolat sur moi... ça te rend toujours plus sympathique auprès des filles...  )



Tu parles de quelle plaquette de chocolat ...?   

celle qui se croque, en faisant fondre lentement les morceaux dans la bouche ...?  :love: 

Ou celle qui s'admire, se caresse ...se ........ et se ..... ?  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

je suis très buccal comme garçon...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, je n'ai malheureusement plus le corps sportif de ma jeunesse




   Waouuuuu !!!    

meme pas fier le petit ...     


Tiens hop un petit truc que je viens de trouver :


Déguster la bière

_Prenez une première gorgée et prenez soin de promener la bière dans votre bouche pour que celle-ci entre en contact avec toutes les régions de votre langue où sont « tracées » les sensations qui forment le goût (salé, sucré, acidité et amertume). Respirez en même temps pour que les arômes vous parviennent encore, mais cette fois-ci grâce à la « rétro-olfaction ». Dégustez en appréciant pleinement toutes les saveurs qui se présentent à vous.

Apprenez aussi à apprécier l'arrière goût, qu'il soit prononcé ou nuancé, persistant ou éphémère, il est aussi une composante essentielle de la dégustation. Les notes de saveur présentes dans l'arrière-goût peuvent être très différentes de celles qui dominent le goût en bouche. Et contrairement à la croyance populaire, un arrière-goût peut être très agréable, ce qui incitera d'autant plus le consommateur à la redécouverte._


Quand je disais que c'était _sexuel _


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuu !!!
> 
> meme pas fier le petit ...



  




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quand je disais que c'était _sexuel _



oui mais si tu y penses manger une orange aussi, c'est sexuel...  

mais là, faudrait que je te fasse une démonstration...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui mais si tu y penses manger une orange aussi, c'est sexuel...
> 
> mais là, faudrait que je te fasse une démonstration...



non non pas besoin de demo ...  :rateau: 

Pour ma part, tout ce qui "touche" à la bouche ... (boire, manger, etc, etc ...) est de toute façon ... lié à la sexualité ...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

découpe une orange en deux et dévore-la telle-quelle avec ta langue alors...   (je  profite d'un organe sur-dimensionné par rapport à la moyenne à ce point de vue...  )


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors ...toujours aucune explication sur la relation homme/bière ...?
> 
> :mouais:  :hein:



Tant que vous serez dehors à nous faire chier, on continuera dans cette voie.


----------



## Silvia (13 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors ...toujours aucune explication sur la relation homme/bière ...?
> 
> :mouais:  :hein:



Ce serait trop long...
Je parle d'expérience.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait trop long...
> Je parle d'expérience.



Vi !! Au sortir du lit, ça BOUM BOUM encore un peu sous les cheveux, et passé l'apéro de 13h, c'est déjà reparti pour un tour... Pas facile de trouver le bon créneau pour obtenir une explication claire et compréhensible par tous...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait trop long...
> Je parle d'expérience.



Je comptais sur toi justement pour m'aiguiller un peu ... 

 :hein: 

mince alors !


----------



## Silvia (13 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vi !! Au sortir du lit, ça BOUM BOUM encore un peu sous les cheveux, et passé l'apéro de 13h, c'est déjà reparti pour un tour... Pas facile de trouver le bon créneau pour obtenir une explication claire et compréhensible par tous...



Moi ça va, mais j'en connais un qui est souvent moins fière le lendemain.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va, mais j'en connais un qui est souvent moins fière le lendemain.



Parlerais-tu de monsieur P, souvent victime d'attaques nocturnes du on ne peut plus fourbe SMG qui hante ses nuits ? :affraid:


----------



## Silvia (13 Juin 2004)

C'est bien de lui dont je parle. 
Il me parle souvent de SMG quand je lui demande de venir ce coucher et qu'il veut rester devant son mac. (je ne sais toujours pas qui c'est.)


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

Et comment vont les tiennes de nuit mon nato en bois ??


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir à tous.

La bière ?
il vaut mieux la boire, vivant
que d'être dedans, mort !


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2004)

j'ai trop bu... interbrew mon amour ce soir... :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je comptais sur toi justement pour m'aiguiller un peu ...
> 
> :hein:
> 
> mince alors !



vu ton trident, j'aurais plutôt dit "aiguilloner" mais bon, c'est mon point de vue hein !  :love:  :love: 

_c'mon darling !_ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vu ton trident, j'aurais plutôt dit "aiguilloner" mais bon, c'est mon point de vue hein !  :love:  :love:
> 
> _c'mon darling !_ :love:



 :hein: Dites donc vous c'est pas parce que j'ai un trident que j'agresse tout le monde avec ...   (surtout Sylvia, hein , non mais oh ! )

Faut bien que j'me défende, être gogo danseuse c'est risqué ... (surtout à coté de Benjamin  ) mais bon comme j'ai cou..; euh comme j'ai fait la bise au Dj tout ça est terminé !  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (surtout à coté de Benjamin  )




des détails ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des détails ?



Aucun, je suis tenue par le secret professionnel !


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aucun, je suis tenue par le secret professionnel !





... ah bon... et depuis rien de nouveau à l'ouest...?


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aucun, je suis tenue par le secret professionnel !



Le secret professionnel ... quelle connnerie ! :rateau:


----------



## duracel (15 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Le secret professionnel ... quelle connnerie ! :rateau:



Chut, il ne faut pas le dire, c'est un secret....


----------



## elKBron (15 Mars 2006)

je parle plus volontier de devoir de reserve plutot que de secret professionnel,  c est moins contraignant et moins intrigant, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Ah ben j'avais pas vu cette remontée :hein::rateau:

C'est vrai que ce magnifique fil méritait une si belle remontée :hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Ha le bonheur d'aller à des fêtes d'été dans des petits villages en Allemagne    (rien à voir avec les grandes fêtes bavaroises)

Pendant trois jours, bières à gogo, rigolades, charcuterie, frites, et tout le monde à la même enseigne : aussi bien hommes que femmes !!!


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

Je tire tout particulièrement mon chapeau à l'intitulé de ce fil, donc, par extension à sa créatrice.

L'homme des tavernes, d'où vient-il ? A mon avis, une histoire vieille comme le monde. Lorsque l'Homme est enfin sorti de sa caverne, il a dû être ébloui, effrayé par l'immensité et la complexité du monde qu'il l'entourait. Tout couard qu'il était, il s'est empressé d'inventer la Taverne, afin de s'y réfugier.


----------

